# First time bacon pics



## dave17a (Mar 4, 2013)

015.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013


















014.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013


















014.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013


















013.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013


















013.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013


















005.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013






first batch with pops brine plus Sausagemaker.co cureYuum.













006.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013






On smoker with pitmasters choice and 250 w bulb. Ambient temp is 34 at 7 pm starting to spit snow. smoker at 60.













008.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013






dungeanater.Let me OUT!













011.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013






Can't remember if 2nd smoke 12to 15 hours later. Smells so good want to lick fingers.













012.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 4, 2013






Second batch with Tod's dry rub. All taste test on both bachtes tasted great, but freashened up about an hour.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## woodcutter (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like you got some nice color on them!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

Bacon looks nice!

Kat


----------



## sound1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks awesome. Great to have a first batch come out like that. Congrats


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2013)

dave17a said:


> 005.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you saying that you added more cure to the already cured bacon???


----------



## dave17a (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks! Thought color was good. Mahogany which I know wood and when it gets stained is red, red,red. So critical of all I do, restorations and such. Need to back off sometimes. Need to do one last batch of cheese before winter ends and suck some folks in to do some for em to get free. Ha!


----------

